# Tweeting an old Stryco band saw blade welder.



## Woodfab (Nov 19, 2021)

I always hated paying for band saw blades so I bought this old Stryco band saw blade welder.
I remember the blade welder I used in a shop that did a perfect weld every time.
Paid $200, it had poor instructions and due to ware had weld alinement problems.
I finally got it alined and producing a great weld.
It's so gratifying to be able to make blades for $5 each.


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice to have that grinding wheel with what appears to be a guide built in.
I have a big old Stryco without these features.


----------



## Woodfab (Nov 21, 2021)

I made the guide a few days hoping it would make easier to get an accurate grind.
It helps to prevent me from grinding to deep.


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 21, 2021)

I received the 3" wheel spacers for my Kubota. Excited, I grabbed my tools and spacers and drove 1.5 hours to our lot in Oceanside where the tractor resides and we prepare to build our retirement home.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I should have checked my 22mm socket in the spacer first, but never thought it wouldn't fit. It didn't. Not an entirely wasted trip, but I learned a valuable lesson. When I returned home, I ordered the thinnest walled 22mm deep socket I could find. It showed up on my doorstep this morning, and while closer, the OD was too big to fit.

Keep in mind, I'm a novice at turning, but had prepared myself that I might have to turn down the socket to fit. I used this carbide tool on my Colchester master 6.5. There's a picture of the business end in the next photo. I tested it on some scrap before taking it to the socket and it performed fine, but not great.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I chucked up the socket to remove the necessary .075". I got it done, but it was painful and the finished product is embarrassing. It fits and hopefully won't break when I torque the spacers to spec. I think I'll be fine. I've read posts before about members turning chrome tools and it was difficult, but I don't remember what was discussed to make it better. My lathe max RPM is 1,000 and that's what I used, and fed by hand. Lots of heat and a rats nest. I played with DOC between .005 and .010, and it didn't seem to make much difference. I made several passes and tried a .002 finish pass. It fits fine with the slightest, I'm guessing a thou or two clearance, that I hope will be enough to fit onto the lug nuts.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm a little surprised the spacer manufacturer didn't say anything about a special socket, but I'll email them to see what they say. I doubt I'm the first person to experience this. Their machine work is excellent. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for looking and your suggestions.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 21, 2021)

hard to tell by that pic, but that socket looks dangerously thin walled at the peaks.
would it have paid to take a little off the socket and a little off the adapter?
Or was there a chance of dropping to 21mm by removing some of the hex??

just thinking.  good luck on torqueing, not twerking


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 21, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> hard to tell by that pic, but that socket looks dangerously thin walled at the peaks.
> would it have paid to take a little off the socket and a little off the adapter?
> Or was there a chance of dropping to 21mm by removing some of the hex??
> 
> just thinking.  good luck on torqueing, not twerking



I took .054" off the OD to get it to fit. The wall thickness at the peaks is about .050". I hope to try them next weekend, and I'll report back.


----------



## Gaffer (Nov 21, 2021)

Rats, I just noticed that I posted my project of the day on top of woodfab's post instead of creating a new one. If a moderator sees fit, please move my post. Sorry, everyone!


----------



## Woodfab (Nov 21, 2021)

Blue Chips?
I was confused why this went so far off topic!
Also known a hijacking!
Okay, by mistake, Let's start over.


----------

